# Cost estimate for installing FF



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anybody have a cost estimate for installing a semi-permanent fishfinder on a yak? Looking to install eagle cuda 168. Probaly will use a 3" wide PVC pipe as a platform to mount the transducer. But, have no clue about how much the battery, casing for battery and wires will run me. Cuda 168 was running 99 at cabelas.

thanks for all your help!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Battery at Batteries Plus 5 amp 12-volt $20.00
Slow set 2-part epoxy (M.A.S) $10.00
Closed cell foam block $3.00
Hard wear $10.00

So for about $45 you can do it right. I post a copy of my article when I get back from Florida this weekend.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks ruthless! u fishin in florida?

i forgot I would need a ram mount... kfs is selling it for 39.99. Any other place I can get the same thing?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

KFS was the only place I could the RAM mount for the cuda. BPS (Hampton) did carry them last year. Don't remember if I checked BPS web site.

Robert


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless, you back? how was florida?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Got to fish on friday at Cockroach Bay, caught small snook, specks and ladyfish. It was a fun paddle, but the tournament was cancelled. It was a nightmare trying to get out of Florida. Next one is in Titusville in August.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, you try Boatersworld.com or Westmarine.com? They both have stores in NOVA and I think they carry some of the
Ram products.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks fishingrod...


----------

